# Sanitary grooming?



## MarleyBoy (Dec 24, 2007)

So we have never actually taken Marley to the groomer, since he seems to have the type of coat that doesn't actually *need* grooming. However, someone I know had mentioned getting a "sanitary grooming" to basically clip the areas around his genitals and behind. Is this something you just ask for by name or is there a better cut to kind of "clean" up the area around his butt and tummy? Marley has a coat similar to a golden retriever:


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

A groomer will often ask if you want the feet, leg "feathers", etc trimmed after the bath. This is when you ask for a "sanitary clip." They will know what you mean although they may ask how close you want it chaved, how much do you want removed, etc.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A sanitary clip to me is clipping out between the hind legs and right around the anus. It does not include trimming belly, feathers, etc. The more specific you are to the groomer, the better. There are very few "real" cuts, and many people ask for a cut without really knowing what it is or means to that particular groomer. Puppy cut for instance...the only REAL puppy cut is on a poodle, under 1 year old in the show ring. TONS of hair, and totally not what clients want..(least I have never had one wanting that true cut). Its just a generic term now, and means different lengths to different groomers. Do be specific as possible, show the groomer what you mean and what you want clipped and how short you want it. Also, just a thought..if you haven't been having any troubles with poo and such getting caught in those places, it can be better to leave it unclipped. Sometimes once its clipped, as its growing in its is worse at catching everything and you have to maintain that clipping much more often because of it. Kinda the "if its not broke don't fix it" saying. Beautiful pup you have there.


----------



## MarleyBoy (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Graco! So far so good, but it's almost unfortunate that the brightest area of white on our dog is right on his butt! Ahh well  the cut was recommended to me by a friend who said they did it to their dog when the weather got hotter and to help keep their dog clean. It was a new idea to me, so I thought I would investigate. I always get great ideas here on the forum!


----------

